# My SMF is Running SSSSLLLLLOOOOOWWWWW



## smokin relaxin steve (Mar 2, 2011)

I dont know if it is just me, but since the end of the day yesterday and all day today i have been running into issues on the site... When i enter into a thread its almost as if it is constantly reloading itself... takes me minutes to just scroll down... When I post i type faster than the Forum can process (and believe me i am now speed typer... more like a poke & prodder LOL) & If i do successfully post i have exit out and re-enter the site just to get it moving again... I usually stay logged in 24/7 but today at one point the site just kicked me out... (maybe thats a hint??? LOL) Also the loading time seems super slow.... I dont know if its only me, but its only happening to me on SMF and no other sites... Let me know... Thanks & sorry to take up time if it is only me...

I also am getting error like pop ups (not sure what they say) & when i click "New Post" it is auto taking me to "All Disscusions"


----------



## TulsaJeff (Mar 2, 2011)

It seems to be pretty fast on my end.. anyone else still having problems with "slowness"? Sluggishness?


----------



## tyotrain (Mar 2, 2011)

ALL good on my end...


----------



## garyinmd (Mar 2, 2011)

I was having problems the day they did the upgrade but since then it has been much better.


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Mar 2, 2011)

Okay its as if the page is on constatnt refresh mode... It is even increasing the Views on the thread... it is constantly saying "Opening Page" than "Done" Than "Error" than Opening Page againgn over & over... it took me over 10 min to type this because of the problem... Its only happening to me here... maybe if have a virus but i would think that would effect all sites i go to... I dont understand it... HELP ME THIS IS MY ONLY OUTLET IN LIFE!!! LMAO!!! seriously though i dont know what the problem is...


----------



## fpnmf (Mar 2, 2011)

Working fine in Atlanta!!

  Craig


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Mar 2, 2011)

I think it is my server here at work... I think it is just to slow for the site... Its as if it is trying to load the banners but it cant so it starts over... I noticed once i hit stop it gives me time to post... Just the outdated equipment here in my office... sorry everyone!


----------



## smoke 2 geaux (Mar 2, 2011)

+1  Steve.  It has taken me 5 minutes to post this.  Virtually unusable.


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Mar 2, 2011)

Smoke 2 Geaux said:


> +1  Steve.  It has taken me 5 minutes to post this.  Virtually unusable.


I notice if you hit "STOP" in the tool bar once the page initially loads it is good to go... but it will become bothersome after a while... I tried restarting, emptying Internet files, & clearing all cookies... still no luck... looks as though i will have to hit stop every time i load a page on SMF... small price to pay i guess, but i assume its due to an outdated sever on the user end not on SMFs end... UGH!


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 3, 2011)

It's working great today!


----------



## jjwdiver (Mar 3, 2011)

No issues for me and I'm in the Virgin Islands (well, they used to be virgin!!!)


----------



## TulsaJeff (Mar 3, 2011)

Hang in there folks.. it seems that some are having problems and others are having no problems. There definitely seems to be an issue of some sort for some people and it hasn't been figured out yet. I know it's difficult but try to have a little patience and it will be fixed soon.

Thanks folks!!


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Mar 3, 2011)

TulsaJeff said:


> Hang in there folks.. it seems that some are having problems and others are having no problems. There definitely seems to be an issue of some sort for some people and it hasn't been figured out yet. I know it's difficult but try to have a little patience and it will be fixed soon.
> 
> Thanks folks!!


No Problem Jeff... Take your time... I have managed a work around for the time being so i can still enjoy SMF... as long has i hit "Stop" in my task bar after the page intially loads i am all good... Its not something that will stop me from enjoying the site... THANKS!


----------

